# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türk korkusu ve “Büyük Oyun”

## bozok

*Orman, ağaçlar ve kökler!* 


Türkiye’nin halleri; dallarla uğraşmaktan ormanı göremiyoruz, dallarla uğraşırken yaprakların farkında değiliz... Bütün bunlar içinde boğulmuşken, ağaçların köklerine inemiyoruz! *“Kürt Sorununun”* kısa özeti de bu! *“Kürt realitesi”*, her şeyden önce dün Osmanlı döneminde, bugün de bu coğrafyada -ülkemizde- Kürt halkının var olduğudur!

Türkiye’de Kürtler bugüne kadar savaşta ve barışta, ülkenin tasalarına ve sevinçlerine ortak oldular. üanakkale’deki ve diğer şehitliklere bakın; Kürt, Zaza şehitler; Türklerle, üerkezlerle, Arnavutlarla yan yana yatarlar. Onlarla kız alıp verilmiştir. Hatta hangi aşiretin Kürt, hangisinin Türk olduğu bile belli değildir. Eti, tırnaktan nasıl ayıracaklar? Bu, bizim zenginliğimiz ve üstünlüğümüz, gücümüzdür... Asıl inkar edilemeyecek *“realite”* de budur. 



*Türk korkusu ve “Büyük Oyun”*

İşte bunun içindir ki öteden beri* “Türk tehlikesinden”* korkan yabancı devletler, bu gücümüzü kırmak, *“Türklerden kurtulmak”* için bu ülkede yaşayan etnik grupları, Türk devleti aleyhine kışkırtmışlar araya nifak tohumları ekmişlerdir. 

*Bunun somut delillerinden biri şudur:* Birinci Dünya savaşından yenik çıkan Türklerin, yeniden canlanmasından endişe eden İngiltere’nin ajanı Binbaşı Noel, Kürtleri tahrik etmek için Doğu Anadolu’ya gelmiş ve Bedirhan Kürt aşiretinin yardımıyla, Mustafa Kemal’i, Sivas’tan kaçırmaya teşebbüs etmişti! Noel, o zaman Hükümetine gönderdiği raporda aynen;* “Kürtlerde milli duygular, milliyetçilik yok. Ama biraz ‘iteleyerek’ bunu oluştururuz”* diyordu. Bu tohumlar çoktan yeşerdi meyvelerini verdi ve şimdi de somut olarak, Türkiye’yi bölüp *“Büyük Kürdistan’ın”* kurulması gerçekleşmek üzere! 

Türkiye’yi bölmek, Doğu’yu Kürtlerle Ermeniler arasında paylaştırmak, sonra da Türkleri Anadolu’nun Batısına sıkıştırmak *“Büyük Devletlerin”* eski projesi. Bu projenin haritası 1896’da ABD Kongresine sunulmuş, sonra 1919’da Sevr’de masaya getirilmişti. şimdilerde de aynı amaçlarla, ABD’nin *“Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi”* olarak tezgahta! Aynı eski harita Amerikalı Binbaşı Ralph Peters’ın haritası olarak tedavülde, hatta parçası olduğumuz NATO’nun gizli gündeminde idi. 

19. Yüzyılda Orta Doğu, Orta Asya ve Kafkaslarda, Avrupa *“Büyük Devletlerinin”* -İngiltere, Fransa, Almanya ve Rusya’nın- *“Beyaz şeytanları”* -ajanları- mücadele ediyor,* “Büyük Oyunu”* oynuyorlardı. Söz konusu, *“İpek Yolunun”* -Hindistan/ üin yollarının- paylaşımı, güvenliği idi. şimdi, bu eski* “oyunun”* yeni senaristi ve başoyuncusu ABD! şimdi söz konusu; petrol kuyularını, enerji ve ulaşım hatlarını güvenceye almak, Orta Doğu’da, Kafkaslarda, Rusya ve İran’a karşı tedbirli olmak! 

Eski* “Büyük Oyunun”* bir parçası; *“Büyük Devletlerin”, “hasta adam”* Osmanlıyı nüfuzları altına almak *“mirasını”* paylaşmak ve sonunda da, eski İngiliz Başbakanlarından Gladstone’nun istediği gibi Orta Asya steplerine sürmek, mümkün olmazsa da, Anadolu’nun bir köşesine sıkıştırmaktı! 

Velhasıl; *“Kürt sorununu”* sadece Cumhuriyet kurulduktan hemen sonraki bir dizi Kürt isyanlarına ve 1960’dan sonra 27 Mayıs darbesinin cadı kazanından çıkan PKK terörüne bağlamak, çok yüzeysel olur. Bunlar dallar, yapraklardır. Asıl ormandaki ağaçların kökleri çok derindedir! 
Bu böyle olunca bölücülüğe; yüzeysel tedbirle, genel afla DTP/PKK’yı Mecliste bulundurmakla, vatandaşlığa bağlı *“Türkiyelilik milliyetçiliği”* anlayışıyla, ABD’nin başını çektiği* “Barışçı çözümle”* engel olunabileceğini umut etmek, en hafif deyimiyle gaflet olur... *“Büyük Ormanı”* -Büyük Kürdistan gerçeğini- görmemek olur... Gelecek yazılarımda *“Ormanı”* iyi görmek için,* “yaprakları temizlemeye, dalları budamaya”* çalışacağım!



NOT: Bugün 23 Nisan, hiç de neşe dolmuyor insan...



*23.04.2009 / ALTEMUR KILIü / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

